# AVG problem



## alifa (Dec 26, 2006)

hey guys.
Last night I did a scan using AVG free 8.0. I has found some infections. However, when I try removing them or moving them to volt, I get the following messagae,
Moved object is bigger then the archive size limit.
I have went to advance settings and under maintanence and virus volt, I unchecked the box that says keep virus valt limit. I continue to get this error when I try deleting my infections.
What can I try next? any help would be very much apreciated. Another question, could those infections it found still be harmful yo my machine?
Using windows vista home premium 32 bit adition with service pack 1.


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi there

I recommend that you follow our 5 Step process outlined here:

*IMPORTANT - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help*

After running through all the steps, please post the requested logs in the HijackThis Log Help section of the forum (Not in here)

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply - it may take a few days.

Regards..


----------

